# Any good gunsmiths from Macon, South?



## godogs57 (May 11, 2008)

Trying to get a barrel blued and no one anywhere does it. Any suggestions, website links, appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## crgaston (May 13, 2008)

http://www.coalcreekarmory.com/

They're in Knoxville, TN, but they're good.  You can just ship them the barrel, or take it up there yourself.  I had them do a couple of pistols.  I drove them there, and just recently drove back and picked one up.  They did a great job on it.  The other one I may have them send me, though...40 bucks versus the cost of gas for a 600 mile round trip...


----------



## Larry Rooks (May 21, 2008)

ME, I live in Ft Valley and have blued SEVERAL guns for members of this forum.  PM if interested


----------



## zbych1 (May 29, 2008)

Were in South GA?  How far are you from Cordele?
What kind of gun is it


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 2, 2017)

godogs57 said:


> Trying to get a barrel blued and no one anywhere does it. Any suggestions, website links, appreciated!
> 
> Thanks



did u ever find anybody to blue ur gun?


----------



## jglenn (Dec 2, 2017)

+1 on Larry.. He has done quite a few for me.


----------



## killerv (Dec 5, 2017)

Larry Rooks said:


> ME, I live in Ft Valley and have blued SEVERAL guns for members of this forum.  PM if interested



I was wondering if you were still around doing gunwork. Please pm your info. Got a buddy needs to get a gun reblued that his grandfather built.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dang....somebody resurrected my 2008 thread? 

Got that rifle reblued 5 years ago. A custom 300 Win mag made by TC Kennon out of Atlanta in the 70's. The previous owner killed a deer with it and left a blob (not a drop) of blood on the barrel and it corroded the barrel something fierce. It was then given to me as a gift. Now she looks beautiful and kills deer.

My buddy Brandon Stone did the reblue. He's the best I've ever seen...takes his time, polishes to original condition without smearing lettering and is the most anal gunsmith I've ever seen...it has to be perfect before he gives the gun back to you. while remaining very reasonable on price. Also cerekotes as well. In North Augusta, SC.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 6, 2017)

Richard Wright in Cordele Ga.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 13, 2017)

killerv said:


> I was wondering if you were still around doing gunwork. Please pm your info. Got a buddy needs to get a gun reblued that his grandfather built.



I believe Oakridge Custom Finishing in Warner Robins can hook you up.  It is on Moody Rd, just south of Russell.

http://www.oakridgecustomfinishing.com/contact_us.html


----------



## killerv (Dec 14, 2017)

rosewood said:


> I believe Oakridge Custom Finishing in Warner Robins can hook you up.  It is on Moody Rd, just south of Russell.
> 
> http://www.oakridgecustomfinishing.com/contact_us.html



they don't blue, just parkerize, dura and cerakote


----------



## rosewood (Dec 14, 2017)

killerv said:


> they don't blue, just parkerize, dura and cerakote



I thought surely they would do blueing.

Did you call them or just go by what was on the webpage?  I have never asked them, but you would think they could blue.  Plain old cold blue is quite easy and most can do it at their home.  I have done countless ones, not sure they are show quality, but many look as good as new.

Rosewood


----------



## Dennis (Dec 14, 2017)

Not in S. Ga but there's one in Watkinsville that does it.


----------

